# [OS X 10.5 Leopard][Intel Core 2 Duo] Bien démarrer Linux



## n1n0x (1 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous. 

Voilà, 

je viens de m'inscrire car je trouve bcp d'infos sur vos forums, et ca me sera bien plus utile de pouvoir réagir et poser quelques questions en étant désormais membre ! 
---


Je souhaite installer Linux REDHAT, en dernière version stable, sur mon Macbook. 

Configuration: Macbook Noir (acheté courant 2007), Intel Core 2 Duo, Mac OS Leopard 10.5.8.

Avant donc de me lancer tête baissée, j'aimerais être certain de choisir la bonne config, et la solution la mieux adaptée: 

- *Etes-vous partisans d'une install Linux en dualboot *(Bootcamp) et lancement natif ? *Ou bien plutôt* d'une exécution / lancement de Linux *en virtualisé sous OS X* ? Si solution virtualisée: quelle version stable pour ma config de VMware Fusion (j'opte pour ce produit plutôt que Parallel Desktop) ?
*
- Quelle est la dernière version stable de RedHat à télécharger, pour ma configuration ? *


Je suis une bille côté hardware, et n'arrive à trouver aucune référence de la carte mère de mon Mac. Est-ce qu'on part du principe qu'elle sera assurément supportée et que j'ai juste à choisir la dernière édition de la distrib en x86 ? Mais ptite question bête: comment sait-on s'il s'agit d'une carte mère en 32Bits ou 64Bits ? A part la date d'ancienneté/d'achat du Mac (2007, c'était donc encore du 32bits je suppose...). 


Voilà pour démarrer, merci à ceux qui me liront et me tuyauteront !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h57 ----------

Oulala... ok je sors de ma grotte, je m'aperçois qu'il n'y a aucune RedHat de gratos, même pas en Desktop ! 

Bon ben on va choisir une autre distrib alors! On oublie les questions relatives à Redhat alors. Dsl. 


P.S: Mon objectif est simplement de me "refaire" la main sur la technique, me bidouiller un Linux, tester la virtualisation (plusieurs vm linux lancées), installer un server JBoss, classique LAMP, faire tourner quelques process, et apprendre le scripting pour réaliser des ptits modules de remontée d'infos sur la charge, etc. 

Donc aucune nécessité d'installer du payant. 

Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------

Trouvé sur le site Fedora:

http://doc.fedora-fr.org/wiki/Téléc...me_.C3.A9tape_:_Bien_choisir_son_architecture

Le processeur Intel Core 2 Duo est dans la catégorie Architecture 64Bits. Vous confirmez donc? Je dois télécharger le noyau x86_64 donc ?


----------

